# Nooooooooo... Mir out of Cormier fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Should be used to this more than seeing the fights by now I guess:



> Frank Mir (16-6 MMA, 14-6 UFC) will not fight Daniel Cormier (10-0 MMA, 7-0 SF), as it turns out.
> 
> An undisclosed injury has forced the ex-UFC champ to withdraw from "Strikeforce: Cormier vs. Mir," which takes place Nov. 3 at Chesapeake Energy Center in Oklahoma City, Okla., and airs live on Showtime and Showtime Extreme.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30688/fra...-heavyweight-fight-against-daniel-cormier.mma


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Sh*t!!.. man.. I'm getting tired of getting all pumped for fights only for them to be canceled due to injury.

Its just getting ridiculous how often main card guys are pulling out of fights. 

who's the next one to pull out, any takers? My money is on Bigfoot Silva.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Boyond a joke now.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So Sylvia gets his fight now?

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I love MMA...but this is just such a joke. Not even slightly surprised anymore.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> So Sylvia gets his fight now?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App




pff.. dude got his ass whooped by Arlovski a month ago. I'd rather see him step in there.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What the hell!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Finding it hard to think of a suitable replacement right now!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

This is is a good thing....... for Frank Mir. He retains his consciousness another day.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was looking forward to Cormier dominating Mir...


Sent from my iPad using VerticalSports


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

> Found out FRANK MIR is out. I told the @ufc & @danawhite put me in coach. I know their are few that will step up, but hey sometimes you have to "FIGHT BEFORE BEING FIRED". Movie quote


- Roy Nelson.


That would be a fun fight  But he busy. 

Cain?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AJClark said:


> - Roy Nelson.
> 
> 
> That would be a fun fight  But he busy.
> ...


Cain? Teammates, never going to fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

If this fight was later I would say overeem. He might fight Barnett again. 

Really what I want to see. Mark F'n Hunt. Don't be a **** #rallyforhunt.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

*Frank Mir Injured: Out of His Bout with Daniel Cormier*



> And the hits just keep on coming! It has been a real rough month for UFC President Dana White as well as for the fans. For the third time in less than four weeks a main event has lost one of its participants.
> 
> MMA Junkie broke word last night that Frank Mir’s Strikeforce debut has gone up in smoke due to an undisclosed knee injury that will keep him out of his match-up with Daniel Cormier. The two were scheduled to meet on November 3 in Oklahoma.
> 
> ...


http://www.bjpenn.com/mmanews/2012/...ut-of-his-bout-with-daniel-cormier-36994.html

Man this has been a really rough month. So many main events lost. I was really looking forward to this fight too. Next GSP is gonna get hurt, then Cain.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Prepare to be moved.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

To a bigger office? 

Oh...ya I guess it isn't UFC related. I just naturally posted it here because it was about Frank Mir.

Aaaaand it was already posted in the strikeforce section. Sorry guys!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Well technically it is UFC related since Mir's a UFC guy.

I guess we shouldn't be surprised though, dunno who the hell Cormier will fight now, Werdum? That'd be a great number one contenders fight, but it'd be outside the UFC....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Prepare to be moved.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App




I have no idea on who's going to fight now..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm actually not that bothered. Cormier is alright, but unless he's fighting in UFC he's completley irrelevent. In other divisions it's okay but in the HW, it's just not inportant. I'm also not interested in any way in Frank Mir. Alright, he pilled off a dope submission against Nog, that's cool, but he gets schooled on the feet against everyone these days and I always found him to be completley overrated.

Arlovski Vs Cormier or Cormier in UFC!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Arlovski Vs Cormier or Cormier in UFC!


Cormier can't come over due to the contractual obligation. He has to fight one more time for Showtime. I hope they don't go with this fight, i'd hate to see Andrei lose. 

Fedor-DC, let's do this!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Cormier can't come over due to the contractual obligation. He has to fight one more time for Showtime. I hope they don't go with this fight, i'd hate to see Andrei lose.
> 
> Fedor-DC, let's do this!


Fedor's too busy fighting Brock Lesnar


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh f*uck biscuits.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Oh f*uck biscuits.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Is that a Scotch egg?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not too bothered by this, to be honest. Mir, much as I like him, was going to go down hard to Cormier (JDS style). I really don't feel as though any part of that fight would have been competitive. It's only a bummer in the sense that the organization now has to scramble for a replacement. 

Someone mentioned Fabricio. Could be a decent fight. Roy Nelson would certainly make it a show, but he's obviously tied up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Disappointed for the fact that there are some people who believe Mir could strike with Cormier. Or flat out beat him. Mir would have been destroyed. 

Not sure who they go with now. Give him a can so he can win without much effort and he can quickly come to the UFC and get another fight. 

I'd be real excited if they somehow got Fedor in there. But I see it being Arlovski or bum. 

As for UFC possibles? 

Werdum has nothing going on and is a legit fighgter. I think the UFC should't waste one of these guys losing over in a worthless SF fight. Both guys could get a title shot with 1 more win. The division is thin.

Kongo? Wouldn't mind this fight.

Hunt? I don't care for it. We put Hunt in there for what? To see if he can pull off a 1 punch KO before DC takes him down? I don't like the matchup.

Roy Nelson would actually be a good option but not sure how they would just pull him from TUF.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Fabricio Werdum said:


> “I talk to my coach Rafael Cordeiro first. I don’t know. But if maybe if they (the UFC) tries to call me and Rafael says it’s okay, I’ll fight for sure.”


Fabricio Werdum says he wants the fight. That is a much better fight in my opinion. I like Mir and all but he didn't stand much of a chance here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope it's a throwaway fight against a can. The UFC shouldnt risk him or anyone else by making it a SF fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Pat Barry to the rescue!


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

> "I talk to my coach Rafael Cordeiro first. I don't know. But if maybe if they (the UFC) tries to call me and Rafael says it's okay, I'll fight for sure."


- Bloody Elbow http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/9/19/3358076/fabricio-werdum-would-take-daniel-cormier-fight-if-asked-by-the-ufc

Would be a fun fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Werdum or Fedor would be my two choices. No can fights, Cormier is a legit guy on the tail end of his career, he needs real fights ASAP.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I always forget that he's old.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Werdum or Fedor would be my two choices. No can fights, Cormier is a legit guy on the tail end of his career, he needs real fights ASAP.


Tail end of his career? What are you saying?

He is 33 years old and has 10 total MMA fights. He has 3, 4, 5 good years left in him. 

He does need real fights, but the UFC doesn't have to blown a big fight on a crappy SF card when he only has to do 1 more fight over there. Werdum-Cormier should be a #1 contenders fight and should headline a UFC. Not on showtime for SF. 

He beats a can with ease he can turn around in 2 or 3 months and have a big time fight in the UFC. 

But lets not act like he is at the tail end of his career, when his career has just gotten started.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, a can in SF and then another fight in 2 months in UFC.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

It was just a formality anyway. Bring him to the UFC.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah that's a sign. Just bring Cormier to fight the LHW title holder if he retains his title.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres something I just though, correct me if I'm wrong (don't know if it relates to Mir).

TRT helps older fighters recover quicker from training and helps them keep in good shape.
Older fighters are more prone to serious injuries.

Does TRT actually help them PREVENT injury, or just help with recovery time? Because if so then the older fighters getting injuries might just be a sign that they are too old to compete, and the only reason they can train and fight is the TRT. This could be pretty much the first and so far only downside to TRT...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Is that a Scotch egg?


Why yes... I do believe it is.

If somebody sold me a biscuit that looked like that, I would fecking nut the c*unt. Biscuits are serious business in my world. Anybody who doesn't like biscuits has to be a right twat.


What were we talking about... :confused02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Why yes... I do believe it is.
> 
> If somebody sold me a biscuit that looked like that, I would fecking nut the c*unt. Biscuits are serious business in my world. Anybody who doesn't like biscuits has to be a right twat.
> 
> ...


What's Gaz upto these days Johnny?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What's Gaz upto these days Johnny?


Pissed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Pissed.


Lucky bastard. I'm trying not to get pissed until Saturday grrrrr


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Some friends and I were planning on driving from KC to OKC for this event. Good thing we didn't buy tickets yet because we just lost interest.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Tail end of his career? What are you saying?
> 
> He is 33 years old and has 10 total MMA fights. He has 3, 4, 5 good years left in him.
> 
> ...


Seeing as a fighter peaks at 29, and he's 33, yeah he's at the tail end of a career. He's 4 year past his prime.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> This is is a good thing....... for Frank Mir. He retains his consciousness another day.


First thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

OMG what the hell are wrong with these fighters getting injured!? Do they know how to train without injuring themselves or what?

I propose all fighters learn to train from below


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Why do you think that? Every person is different. Depends on how they train and when they start, genes, wars in the cage, how they take care of their bodies, etc... IMO


rabakill said:


> Seeing as a fighter peaks at 29, and he's 33, yeah he's at the tail end of a career. He's 4 year past his prime.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope to GOD they don't schedule Tim Sylvia as a replacement. I absolutely do not want to see that fight. they need to bring in someone else from the UFC. The was pretty much the big attraction of this fight in the first place.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Seeing as a fighter peaks at 29, and he's 33, yeah he's at the tail end of a career. He's 4 year past his prime.


Don't take this the wrong way, but what a load of absolute and baseless bunk. We've seen plenty of fighters finally come into their own in their 30s. There's hardly a steadfast rule.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but what a load of absolute and baseless bunk. We've seen plenty of fighters finally come into their own in their 30s. There's hardly a steadfast rule.


Funny I opened this thread right after hearing Mike Bisping say he was 33 at the post presser.. and he just looks better every time I see him fight..


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but what a load of absolute and baseless bunk. We've seen plenty of fighters finally come into their own in their 30s. There's hardly a steadfast rule.


physically, genetically yeah it pretty much is a steadfast rule in Hockey, Football, Basketball and mma because it's how the body works.

Maybe a fighter such as Couture can reach his skill peak past 29, but physically the body starts to decline once you get past 29. It's pretty common knowledge and Joe Rogan even mentioned it once explicitly like I just said. It's comical really, the hatred thrown at me for something that's scientific fact. Maybe a fighter will learn a new technique in training or add something to his diet that actually makes him stronger past 29 but the rule is a pretty common reality, it's why hockey teams don't like trading for guys over 29. Sure you can do things to placate the effect but you can't reverse evolution or overcome genetics (unless you take hgh)


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nonsense. Now you're talking about two entirely different things. The body slowing down doesn't equate to a fighter reaching his maximum potential. Your initial statement was that a fighter peaks at 29, and we've seen plenty of fighters disprove this notion. Bisping is only just hitting his stride. Evans stepped up his game exponentially in his 30s. Anderson Silva became a dominant force at 31-32. Randy Couture, Chuck Liddell, heck, even Chael Sonnen has been fighting at his best in his 30s. There are plenty of fighters who become the best they've ever been after 30. Of course the body slows down eventually, but your 'prime' can also include the addition of a new skill-set, diet, or training regime.

It's not a hard and steadfast rule as it doesn't apply to everyone. You can call it a stat and namedrop Joe Rogan all you like, but empirical evidence exists that fighters and athletes in their 30s are just as good as they were in their 20s, if not better. And no one is throwing hatred your way. They're simply disagreeing. Stop being so sensitive.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soccer is more athletic than Hockey and Basketball, and plays in that can peak at any age. 33 isn't that much.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Soccer is more athletic than Hockey and Basketball, and plays in that can peak at any age. 33 isn't that much.


This is 100% opinion and not fact. I have played all 3 of these sports for years and Ice Hockey was by far the harder of the 3 and I could skate very well before I started playing. But to others they might find a different one to require more athletic ability.


Sent from my iPad using VerticalSports


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why are we talking about these sports in a MMA forum?


----------

